# Bonnet Creek - 3 Units Available



## lisa1001 (Jun 27, 2018)

July 1 - 8  2BR - $700

July 22 - 29  1BR - $600

August 4 - 12  2BR - $700


----------



## Daddyaus (Jun 30, 2018)

lisa1001 said:


> July 1 - 8  2BR - $700
> 
> July 22 - 29  1BR - $600
> 
> August 4 - 12  2BR - $700



Is the July 1-8 still available?


----------



## Shanvdk (Jun 30, 2018)

lisa1001 said:


> July 1 - 8  2BR - $700
> 
> July 22 - 29  1BR - $600
> 
> August 4 - 12  2BR - $700




I am interested in the August 4-12


----------



## lisa1001 (Jun 30, 2018)

Daddyaus said:


> Is the July 1-8 still available?


It is let me know I will check for messages tonight


----------



## lisa1001 (Jun 30, 2018)

Shanvdk said:


> I am interested in the August 4-12


It is available let me know


----------



## Daddyaus (Jul 1, 2018)

lisa1001 said:


> It is let me know I will check for messages tonight



Hi,

Can you DM me? I think I have sent you one but I’m not sure it worked.


----------



## lyndah38 (Jul 1, 2018)

PM sent


----------



## nathan white (Jul 1, 2018)

lisa1001 said:


> July 1 - 8  2BR - $700
> 
> July 22 - 29  1BR - $600
> 
> August 4 - 12  2BR - $700




Is August 4th-12th still available?


----------



## lisa1001 (Jul 1, 2018)

nathan white said:


> Is August 4th-12th still available?


4 to 12 was a my mistake it is 4 to 11


----------



## lisa1001 (Jul 1, 2018)

lisa1001 said:


> 4 to 12 was a my mistake it is 4 to 11


and yes it is available


----------



## Shanvdk (Jul 10, 2018)

I am still interested in last 2 bedroom in August as well. Was it still available?


----------



## lisa1001 (Jul 10, 2018)

Shanvdk said:


> I am still interested in last 2 bedroom in August as well. Was it still available?


The only August unit I have available now is a 2BR - August 11 to August 18


----------



## Shanvdk (Jul 11, 2018)

lisa1001 said:


> The only August unit I have available now is a 2BR - August 11 to August 18


 Ok thanks anyways. Unfortunately that’s the first week of school for my kids :/


----------

